# Depersonalization in photography



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

For those of you who do not know me, I'm Grahame and I'm a photographer. I've had DPD for just over a year now, and as I approach the end of my time in University I have decided to dedicate my final project towards this delightful condition we're all so blessed to have! Haha. I thought I'd share my work with you guys, so if your interested take a look









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahameaddicottphotography/sets/72157629627835289/with/6982353757/


----------



## Helga (Aug 15, 2010)

Very interesting, but horrible (of course), pictures. The first one could be me, with a personality and a consciousness that seem to just fade away.


----------



## Rapidhopeloss (Nov 27, 2011)

Grahame I think I love you..
But seriously I love your pictures they are brilliant..


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

The third and fourth one are pretty cool, and visually describe what it's like very well.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job mate. You at Exeter then? Heard it's pretty nice round there


----------

